
PostgreSQL Primer for Busy People - zaiste
https://zaiste.net/2015/09/postgresql_primer_for_busy_people/
======
bpchaps
Fantastically written and great blog overall. It's great to see a focus on
simplicity and understanding. Keep up the good work!

------
MildlySerious
This is exactly the stuff I look up every single time. Very helpful writeup!

------
VT_Drew
This is great! Thanks.

